# formaldehyde compliant??????



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

DD got a wooden shapes sorter for her 1st b-day and it says formaldehyde compliant...what the heck does that mean? is there formaldehyde in her toy?!


----------



## madcap150 (Jan 11, 2008)

That just means it is made of some kind of composite wood (plywood, particle board, etc) and that it complies with the California regulations about formaldehyde emissions. You can read more here.

Honestly, I wouldn't be worried about it, because we have other composite wood products in the house and I am not inclined to add them to my list of worries. Unless something has a strong off-gassing smell, I am not going to sweat it. (And even then, I will just proceed with caution until the smell diminishes). Others may feel differently.


----------

